# Sisko in Miami!



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

The boy got groomed today so he can look his poodly best at the Poodle party in Chilliwack this weekend. We're trying a Maimi look on. I asked his groomer to leave his TK on the longer side and I'm a bit disappointed that it got cut quite so short, but it's only hair and it'll grow. His ankle bracelets/puffs (what do you call 'ems) are a work in progress.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

I really like his top knot. Is he a brindle or is it shadow? Really cool coloring any way. I like the clip on him. He'll rock the poodle party.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

He looks great! Wow. Makes me want a silver. Love his color. His hair looks like silver velvet.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I think he looks great, his topknot is nicely balanced with the rest of him.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you all for your nice remarks and reassurance re: his TK. We are looking forward to meeting some forum friends on Saturday. Sisko is a brindle - many shades of silver & grey with blue stripes. The brindle is way more noticeable when he is clipped short, as his coat grows it all blends together more.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Now, CM, you have a black, a brown and a white. No hogging poodles. LOL

I think they did a nice job on his topknot. He will certainly be the hit of the party with his unusual coloring and handsome cuffs (doesn't seem right to call them bracelets on a guy).

I am thinking I would like my spoo's top knot tall and narrowish. The moment I said I would like to see her eyes last time, they made a little cap/hat thing. sigh. I take her back Friday and I am going to ask them to restrain themselves from cutting the top and the back and try to make it a little narrower (not so round). I think groomers just get ahold of those scissors and can't restrain themselves.


----------

